# Fire and ice multi color with remote



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Again, I'm throwing this out there. I have a color changing fire and ice light, but the remote no longer works. I've tinkered with it the past few years. Does anyone know how to fix it? It's stiuck on one color and I can't change it. There are no replacements online. It just seems such a waste.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, guess I'd start with the simple things first... battery good in the remote?

You might try pointing the remote at your cell phone camera, a web cam or similar - you should see a faint lavender / purple glow from the LED. Something like shown about 0:45 in this video:






If the remote is confirmed working, then I'd probably disassemble the bulb itself. Look for anything obviously broken, burned, loose wires, etc. Might try the remote pointing directly at the sensor to see if it's just weak.

If you still have nothing, then it seems like you'd be on to either replacing the sensor and/or remote, or possibly wire up some switches to run the colors you want.

Just depends on how in-depth you want to go, but it can be done!

https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46834


----------



## TerrorTech (Aug 19, 2020)

To add to that, the more recent iphones will only show up IR light on the front facing camera, not in the main cameras. Also, there are a limited number of IR codes, so you may find other remotes that will work with it, particualrly ones that come with LED tape controllers or things like that.


----------

